# Hi! New member here!



## JustFishN (Apr 3, 2007)

Hi Everyone...... Just wanted to post and say Hello to everyone... another New Englander here



JustFishN


----------



## JustFishN (Apr 3, 2007)

> PostPosted: Tue Mar 13, 2007 7:58 pm Post subject: Monthly member drawings! Reply with quote
> Every month starting with the month of April I will be pulling a name out of a hat and giving away.....yes! Giving a way a lure or bait of some kind. I will do it around the first of the month and the winner will PM me his or her (no hers yet Wink ) address. Now the bait is of my choice. It could be a crappy 99 cent beetlespin Mr. Green or maybe even a Meagabass lure of some kind. Shocked
> 
> First drawing will be April 1, 2007 and will continue on the first until this site goes belly up! or my wife asks for a divorce. Cool
> ...



I noticed this a few minutes ago... Am I the first "hers"????


----------



## Jim (Apr 3, 2007)

Actually you are the second! Welcome to the forum! 
Please stick around and share your fishing tales with us!


----------



## JustFishN (Apr 3, 2007)

Thank You!!!


----------



## Anonymous (Apr 3, 2007)

Welcome to the forum


----------

